# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  التظلم من التصحيح والنتيجة

## مونيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**باسم الشعب**مجلس الدولة*
*محكمة القضاء الإداري  بالمنصورة * *الدائرة الأولى**   أسباب ومنطوق الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى رقم  15777* * لسنة   29ق* *    بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة بمقر المحكمة يوم الاثنين الموافق  12* */ 11   /    2007*
*برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار / محمد أحمد أحمد ضيف*
*                                                                                        نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة* 
*     وعضوية كل من* 
*السيد الأستاذ المستشار الدكتور محمد على هاشم                                          عضو المحكمة  * 
*السيد الأستاذ المستشار / محمد فوزى محمد جمعة                                         عضو المحكمة  * 
*وبحضور السيد الأستاذ المستشار / ياسر رمضان عبد الرحمن                      مفوض الدولة* 
* وسكرتارية السيد / المتولى محمد المتولى                                                  أمين سر المحكمة*
*المقامة من :  ضــــــــد: 1- رئيس جامعة المنصورة* 
*2- عميد كلية الهندسة*
*الوقائع* 
أقام المدعي هذه الدعوى بصحيفة أودعت قلم المحكمة بتاريخ 22/9/2007 طلب في ختامها الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجته دور مايو 2006/2007 عن امتحان المواد المبينة بصدر الصحيفة مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أهمها انتقاله إلى الفرقة التالية وتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته دون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات. 
وقال شرحا لدعواه أنه أعلنت نتيجته بتاريخ 6/8/2007 راسب وباقى للإعادة فى تسعة مواد وهى إنسانيات 2 تخلف ، رياضيات 4 تخلف ، إنسانيات 3 ، مجالات كهرومغناطيسية ، تحكم آلى ، الأت كهربائية ، إحصاء ، برمجة حاسب ، شبكات  لذلك فإنه متأكد من عدم سلامة تطبيق قواعد الرأفة  بطريقة صحيحة كما أكد له أكثر من عضو من أعضاء هيئة التدريس دوى الخبرة فى أعمال الكنترول كانت نظرتهم إلى 9 مواد وليست تطبيق قواعد الرأفة بشكل صحيح من خلال صحيفة رصد الدرجات مما يجب تغيير حالته من راسب إلى ناجح وتم عرض الموضوع على رئيس الكنترول الذى رد بأن النتيجة ظهرت على شبكة المعلومات ولا يمك كلمة سر لتعديلها  وتظلم لوكيل الكلية ولم يتم الرد عليه  وأضاف المدعى أنه لا يطمئن إلى سلامة مراجعة تقديراته وأخطاء مادية فى عملية الرصد أو الجمع أو النقل من السجلات وأن الدرجات التى حصل عليها لا تتفق مع مستوى الإجابات التى سطرها يؤكد ذلك وقوع كلية الهندسة فى أخطاء مادية إذ اعتبرته الكلية راسبا فى مادة المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية بتقدير ض ج على الرغم من أنه لم يحضر الامتحانات بسبب عذر مرضى مقبول  من مجلس الكلية بتاريخ 12/2/2007  بناء على توصية القومسيون الطبى لجامعة المنصورة بالمخالفة للمادة 80 من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 49 لسنة 1972 كما تم اعتبار المقررات الإضافية الإنسانيات مادة نجاح ورسوب  وخصم درجاتهما من وعاء الرأفة فى حين أنه ليست مقررات هندسية ولكن يتوقف حصول الطالب على شهادة البكالوريوس نجاحه فيها  فهى لا تؤثر على حالة الطالب كما أنه لم يتم تطبيق قواعد الرأفة على حالته تطبيقا سليما  إذ تم إخباره بأنه يحتاج إلى 37 درجة فقط للنجاح فى حين تمنحه قواعد التيسير 37.5 درجة  كما لم تطبق قواعد الرأفة بطريقة صحيحة على مادة الإنسانيات 2 تخلف إذ تم التطبيق بنسبة 10 % وليس 12% كما تنص المادة الأولى من قواعد التيسير والرأفة  وأوضح توافر ركن الاستعجال فى طلباته وأنهى صحيفة دعواه بما سلف ذكره من طلبات. 
         وتحدد لنظر الشق العاجل من الدعوى جلسة 4/11/2007 وما تلاها من جلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن الجامعة حافظة مستندات ومذكرة دفاع وقدم الحاضر عن المدعى ثلاث حوافظ مستندات ومذكرة دفاع 
   وبجلسة 5/11/2007 تقرر حجز الشق العاجل من الدعوى للحكم بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به
*المحكمـــــــــــــــــــــة**بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.*من حيث إن المدعي يهدف إلى الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجته دور مايو 2006/2007 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته دون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات
ومن حيث إنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها بعد الميعاد بالنسبة لمادة الإنسانيات إذ تم إعلان النتيجة فى هذه المادة فى مارس 2007 فإن هذا الدفع مردود بأن المركز القانونى للطالب لا يتضح بالنسبة لنتيجة الامتحان إلا فى نهاية العام الدراسة بفصليه الدراسيين الأول والثانى وتعتبر نتجة الترم الأول غير نهائية وبذلك يكون الطعن عليها بعد ظهور نتيجة الترم الثانى  فى المواعيد المقرة بعد أن تحدد مركزه القانونى وبصورة نهائية بالنسبة للعام الجامعى 2006/2007  
وإذ استوفت الدعوى سائر أوضاعها الشكلية فهي مقبولة شكلا.ومن حيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن ولاية محاكم مجلس الـدولـة في وقـف تنفـيـذ الـقرارات الإدارية مشتـقـة مـن ولايـتهـا في الإلـغاء وفرع منها، ومردها إلى الرقابة القانونية التي يسلطها القضاء الإداري على القرار على أساس وزنه بميزان القانون وزناً مناطه مبدأ المشروعية، إذ يتعين على القضاء الإداري ألا يوقف قراراً إدارياً إلا إذا تبين له - بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق ودون مساس بأصل الحق – أن طلب وقف التنفيذ قد توافر فيه ركنان: أولهما : ركن الجدية : ويتمثل في قيام الطعن في القرار - بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق – على أسباب جدية من حيث الواقع والقانون ، تحمل على ترجيح الحكم بإلغائه عند نظر الموضوع ، وثانيهما ركن الاستعجال بأن يكون من شأن استمرار القرار وتنفيذه نتائج يتعذر تداركها فيما لو قضى بإلغائه . 
        ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الجدية فإن المادة (1) من قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم (49) تنص على أن " تختص الجامعات بكل ما يتعلق بالتعليم الجامعى والبحث العلمى الذى تقوم به كلياتها ومعاهدها فى سبيل خدمة المجتمع والارتقاء به حضاريا ، وتوخيه فى ذلك المساهمة فى رقى الفكر وتقدم العلم وتنمية القيم الإنسانية ،  وتزويد البلاد بالمتخصصين والفنيين والخبراء فى مختلف المجالات وإعداد الإنسان المزود بأصول المعرفة وطرائق البحث المتقدم والقيم الرفيعة ليساهم فى بناء وتدعيم المجتمع وصنع مستقبل الوطن وخدمة الإنسانية " 0وتنص المادة (173) من ذات القانون على أن " يشترط لنجاح الطالب فى الامتحانات أن ترضى لجنة الامتحانات عن فهمه وتحصيله وذلك وفق أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية وأحكام اللائحة الداخلية المختصة " 
            ومن حيث إن المستقر عليه في أحكام المحكمة  الإدارية العليا على انه " جرى العمل فى نهاية كل عام جامعى وقبل إعلان نتيجة امتحان الطالب على أن تضع لجنة الامتحانات ما يسمى بقواعد الرأفة ......... وذلك وفق ضوابط وشروط معينة تحددها تبعا لظروف الامتحان فى كل عام وحيث استقر قضاء المحكمة فى هذا الشأن على أن قواعد الرأفة إن هى إلا قواعد استثنائية تختلف من كلية لأخرى ، ومن فرقة لأخرى ، ومن عام لأخر حسب نتيجة الامتحان ، وهى بهذه المثابة بالنظر إلى طبيعتها الاستثنائية لا يقاس عليها ولا يتوسع فى تفسيرها حيث تترخص كل كلية فى وضع تلك القواعد وتحديد مناط تطبيقها بمقتضى سلطتها التقديرية بلا معقب عليها طالما جاءت هذه القواعد مستهدفة تحقيق الصالح العام ، وفى صيغة عامة مجردة ، تطبق على الطلبة كافة بغير استثناء ، احتراما للمبدأ الدستورى وهو مبدأ المساواة وطالما كان إعمالها لا يترتب عليه مفارقات شاذة عند تطبيقها ، أو إخلالا باى مبدأ دستورى أو قانونى ومساس بمركز قانونى ذاتى مستقر ، ويحدها فى النهاية القيد العام للسلطة التقديرية بالا تكون مشوبة بعيب إساءة استعمال السلطة أو الانحراف بها "( الطعون أرقام 1541 ، 1542 ، 1543 ، 1544 لسنة 50 ق عليا جلسة 6/7/ 2004 ، ،     الطعن رقم 1516 لسنة 50 ق  عليا 25/9/2004 ، الطعن رقم 5234 لسنة 50ق عليا جلسة 22/12/  2004)
      ومن حيث أن المادة 6 من اللائحة الداخلية لتنظيم أعمال الامتحانات ومكافآتها بجامعة المنصورة الصادرة بقرار مجلس الجامعة بجلسته رقم 330 في 21/1/2002 تنص على أنه يسلم أصل أسئلة الامتحان موقعا عليه من واضعيه إلى عميد الكلية أو من ينيبه فى ذلك داخل مظروف محكم الغلق ويراعى أن يتضمن أصل أسئلة الامتحان البيانات التي تكشف عنه بدقة ووضوح مثل الفرقة الدراسية – الشعبة إن وجدت – تاريخ الامتحان – اسم المادة – الزمن المحدد للامتحان – عدد الأسئلة المطلوب الإجابة عليها – الطلاب المخاطبون به.....................
       وتنص المادة 14 من اللائحة الداخلية لكلية الهندسة بجامعة المنصورة على أن " أ – ينقل الطالب من الفرقة المقيد بها إلى الفرقة التى تليها إذا نجح  فى جميع المقررات أو كان راسبا  فيما لا يزيد عن مقررين من مقررات جميع الفصول  الدراسية السابقة للفرقة  المنقول إليها وتعتبر المادة المتصلة مقررا واحدا 
ب- بالإضافة إلى المقررين المشار إليهما فى الفقرة السابقة  يسمح للطالب الراسب  فى مقرر إضافى ثالث  فى الإنسانيات أو اللغة الفنية سواء من الفرقة المقيد بها أو الفرقة الأدنى بالنقل إلى الفرقة التالية 
جـ - يؤدى الطالب الامتحان فيما رسب فيه  من مقررات مع طلاب الفرقة التى تدرس فيه هذه المقررات ويعتبر نجاحة فى هذه الحالة بتقدير مقبول .
د – الطالب الامتحان فى مادة متصلة يعيد الامتحان فى المادة كلها . وفى حالة نجاحه يعتبر نجاحه فى هذه المادة بتقدير مقبول 
        ومن حيث إن قواعد التيسير بكلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة العام الجامعى 2006/2007 قد نصت على أنه " .........3 - يخفض مجموع درجات أى مادة من مواد التخلف أو الإعادة إلى الحد الأقصى لدرجة التقدير مقبول ..........ما لم يكن الطالب قد حصل على عذر مقبول .........
4- الطالب الغائب فى الامتحان التحريرى لمقرر ما بدون عذر مقبول يرصد له فى خانة مجموع المادة ( غ ) وفى خانة التقدير ( ضج ) 
5- يعدل تقدير أى مادة من مواد الرسوب تلقائيا من ( ض ) إلى ( ل ) حتى ولو لم تتغير حالة الطالب ( مع تطبيق شرط الـ 30 % فى الورقة التحريرية ) وذلك إذا كان مجموع درجات المادة أقل من نصف النهاية العظمى للمادة فى حدود 1 % فى أى الحالات التالية : ( 24/50 ، 36/75 ، 49/100 ، 61/125 ، 73/150 ، 85/175 ، 98/200 ، 110/225 ، 122/250 ، 147/300 ) مع إضافة نصف درجة بطريقة اعتبارية للطالب الذى يحتاجها للوصول إلى 25 %  أو إلى 30 % ولا يحسب هذا التيسير من وعاء الطالب 
6- الطالب الحاصل على 50 % من النهاية العظمى  لللمقرر الدراسى ( عملى + شفوى + تحريرى + أعمال سنة  ) يعتبر ناجحا فى ذلك المقرر  دون النظر إلى شرط الـ 3- % تحريرى 
7- تطبق التيسيرات التلقائية  والتى تشترط تغير حالة الطالب فقط بشرط حصول الطالب فى الامتحان التحريرى للمادة والذى يعقد بورقة تحريرية سرية أخر الفصل الدراسى ( أو مجموع الامتحانان  التحريريان للمواد المتصلة ) على 30 % من النهاية العظمى للامتحان التحريرى للمادة على الأقل ويتم التيسير برفع تقدير المادة من ( ض ) إلى ( ل ) دون تغير الدرجة ( أى اعتباريا ) .................
9- يعرف تغير حالة الطالب كما يلى : 
أ – من راسب إلى ناجح  " مادة أو مادتين " 
ب _ من منقول بمادتين إلى منقول بمادة واحدة 
ج – من منقول بمادة إلى تقدير مقبول 
د – لطلاب البكالوريوس من راسب وباق للإعادة إلى رسب وله حق دخول الدور الثانى بمادتين على الأكثر + إحدى مواد الإنسانيات أو اللغة ) ..........
ضوابط التيسير 
أولا الطلاب المستجدون والغير معرضون للفصل 
              يكون الحد الأقصى لوعاء التيسير للطالب بواقع 2 % من المجموع الكلى لدرجات المواد  التى للطالب حق أداء الامتحان بها  بالإضافة إلى مواد التخلف  إن وجدت ( ولا يؤخذ فى الاعتبار التيسير التلقائى ) بحد أدنى 10 درجات لدور مايو ، 15 درجة لدور أكتوبر ( البكالوريوس ) ، وتوزع درجات وعاء الطالب على مواد الرسوب وفقا للضوابط التالية بشرط تغير  حالة الطالب : - 
بحد أقصى 10% من النهاية العظمى للمادة لأى عدد من مواد الفرقة ( بشرط حصول الطالب على 30% لتحريرى المادة ) و12% لمواد التخلف 
4- ....................
                ولما كان ذلك وكان البادى من ظاهر الأوراق بالقدر اللازم للفصل فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى ودون المساس بأصل طلب الإلغاء أن المدعى يحتاج  بعد استبعاد مادة الإنسانيات 3 التى أجازت اللائحة  الداخلية لكلية الهندسة فى المادة 14 منها انتقال الطالب إلى الفرقة الأعلى بها بإجازتها انتقال الطالب  بمقرر إضافى (  الإنسانيات أو اللغة الفنية ) مع مقررين  إذ يحتاج المدعى إلى 32.5 درجة فقط لتتغير حالته من راسب وباق للإعادة إلى منقول بمادتين مع مادة الإنسانيات 3  وكان وعاء التيسير المقرر للمدعى وفقا لما أوردته الجامعة المدعى عليها فى ردها هو 34.5 إذ أن مجموع درجات المواد وفقا لما أوردته الجامعة  1375 درجة  ليكون وعاء التيسير وفقا لما حددته أيضا 34.5 درجة  فى حين أنه يحتاج إلى 32.5 درجة فقط لتغير حالته أى أنه يحتاج إلى عدد من الدرجات أقل مما يستحق وفقا لوعاء التيسير كما أن الدرجات التى يستحقها فى كل مادة أدنى من الحد الأقصى المسموح به حسب ضوابط التيسير  10% فى مواد الفرقة و12% فى التخلف إذ يحصل الطالب على 8.5 درجة فى مادة الإنسانيات 2 ليصل إلى درجة النجاح إذ أنها مادة تخلف يجوز رفع الدرجة فيها فى حدود 12 %  وهو ما ينطبق على مادة الرياضيات 4 التى يستحق فيها 4 درجات أقل من الحد الأقصى المسموح به  وكذلك على 5 درجات فى مادة الإحصاء التطبيقى  التى يجوز رفعها فى حدود 10% وهى أقل من الحد الأقصى وهو ما ينطبق أيضا على مادتى التحكم الآلى وتطبيقات الحاسب الآلى  ليصل مجموع ما يحتاجه لتغير حالته والانتقال إلى الفرقة الأعلى 32.5 درجة فى حين تجير قواعد التيسير حصوله على 34.5 درجة تطبيقا للقانون على وجهه الصحيح  ومن ثم يكون قرار إعلان نتيجة الطالب قد صدر  بحسب الظاهر  من الأوراق مخالفا لحكم القانون إذ لم تطبق الجامعة المدعى عليها المادة 14 من اللائحة الداخلية لكلية الهندسة  وكذلك قواعد التيسير وضوابطه التى أجازت نقل الطالب إلى الفرقة التالية حال كونه راسبا فى مقررين وكذلك مقرر الإنسانيات  وهو ما يتوافر فى شأن المدعى عند تطبيق درجات الرأفة عليه بنسبة 2 % من مجموع المواد الدراسية التى حضر امتحانها ومواد التخلف التى أدى امتحانها  وعليه يكون طلب المدعى وقف تنفيذ القرار المذكور قائم على سند سليم من القانون ويضحى مرجح الإلغاء عند الفصل فى الموضوع  
               ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الاستعجال فإنه مما لاشك فيه ولا مراء أن الاستمرار فى تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه يترتب عليه وبحكم اللزوم حرمان  المدعى من مواصلة التعليم مما يؤثر السلب على مستقبله وحرمانه من حق مقرر طبقا للدستور والقانون وهى كلها أمور يتعذر تداركها فما لو قضى بعد ذلك بإلغائه
ومن حيث إنه بناء على ما تقدم يغدو طلب وقف التنفيذ الماثل قد استوى على ركنيه الجدية والاستعجال مما يتعين معه الحكم بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وتنفيذ الحكم بموجب مسودته بدون إعلان عملا بحكم المادة 286 من قانون المرافعات. 
ومن حيث أن من خسر طلب وقف التنفيذ يلزم بمصروفاته عملا بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات 
فلهذه الأسباب*        حكمت المحكمة*:*بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار على النحو المبين بالأسباب وألزمت جهة الإدارة مصروفات هذا الطلب وأمرت بتنفيذ الحكم* *ب**مسودته بدون إعلان وبإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة** لتحضيرها وإعداد** تقرير بالرأي القانوني فى موضوعها*.

----------

